# Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light - With Pics/Beam Shots



## KeeperSD (Mar 6, 2007)

Just wanted to start a thread on this as I am very impressed with the light and wanted also to give a big thanks to Glen C for the light. 

I have recently upgraded from my Inova T3 to a Wolf Eyes 9V Raider as a duty light at work. The T3 has now been relegated to house hold duties only. I have found that the WE is simply awesome, i also have a Magcharger to use at work, however have found that unless i need some long throw i rarely get it out of the car anymore, i have found the WE much more useful in most situations. The WE is run on 2 x 18500's as i refuse to use primary cells as the price of them in Australia is criminal. 

I was initially concerned that the length of the WE would be a problem but it is only just a little longer than the T3 and whilst a touch heavier, it is not noticable once my belt is around my waist. I would more than recommend this light for duty purposes. I have included some photos below, i apologise for the quality of the photos however they are taken with a point and shoot and i wanted to attach some pics as they mean a bit more than just words alone. 

Presented in this awesome box, when i opened the package i was very impressed. 








Just a quick comparison between the T3 and the WE Raider, as said above the length is very similar. 







My work belt, the light sits second from the left, as can be seen it is not that long, oh yeah thats the holster that Glen C threw in for me :rock: 







Wolf Eyes Raider, the fence is about 20 metres away, please don't ask about the settings on the camera as i don't know. 







Inova T3







A huge cheers to Glen C for the light and his enthusiasm about the lights. Any aussies that are interested in a WE get onto him. :rock: I am about to order a Sniper as well.


----------



## harddrive (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

Great shots and info KeeperSD. What lamp are you running in the Raider? The stock WE one or a Lumens factory?

As you have mentioned Glen C is a great bloke to deal with and his wolf eyes prices are very cheap. It's great news for all us Aussie CPF members that his business is up and running.


----------



## KeeperSD (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

just the stock WE LA at this stage harddrive, after seeing and using this one i am not sure it needs the upgrade, but i would be interested to see the difference. Which do you have in yours?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

A wise choice, going for the 36mm bezel, not the 42mm. Now you can explore the Lumens Factory HO-9 (320 bulb lumens, 1.5 amps). Many consider the Raider/HO-9 the sweet spot for everyday-carry (EDC) incandescents.

Some Wolf Eyes and Pila users rave about the available LED tailcaps. You might want to check them out, too.

Since there's no way to attach a lanyard, you might want to wrap the body in tack 3M electrical (friction) tape to help you keep a good grip.

How do you plan to carry your Raider?


----------



## KeeperSD (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

If you have a look at the third pic down, that is my utility belt, there is a wolf eyes holder on there second from the left, i have found that more than sufficient. I have a maxpedition holder that i used for my T3 that i was planning to use but the thicker tail cap on the WE won't fit. 

I had the option of the LED tail cap, but went against it as the light is for work only and i wasn't sure if the LED tail cap would be to fiddly.

I know what you mean about grip, i was chasing someone the other night, caught it on the fence and it went sailing through the air, i just saw this bright light doing revolutions through the air and went scrambling to collect it from the grass before continuing the chase


----------



## DUQ (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

Excellent choice!


----------



## harddrive (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*



KeeperSD said:


> just the stock WE LA at this stage harddrive, after seeing and using this one i am not sure it needs the upgrade, but i would be interested to see the difference. Which do you have in yours?


 
I am always swapping Lamps between my lights. I have used the stock WE one, a Lumens Factory EO9 and Lumens factory HO9 in the Raider. The WE lamp has more of a floodly beam while the LF lamps are more tightly focussed beams with incredible throw. For a duty light I would use the HO9 over the EO9. It almost as bright with longer runtime and no 10 minute heat warning. 

I think the stock WE one I have may be the older style that is very floody. It has a really long bulb that seems to petrude longer than the reflector. Is also has a few rings in the beam. Can anu one tell me how to tell apart the old WE lamps from the current style? (Paul in Maryland?????)


----------



## Glen C (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

Hi Harddrive, between the old and new lamps, in the old the hyphen in WOLF-EYES is as long as a capital letter, in the new D26, the hyphen is about half as long. This is a new (sorry about the bad pic)


----------



## harddrive (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

mmmmmm. I think the I have must be the new one then. The funny thing with mine is that when it is sitting on the refelctor (like yours in the photo) it is actually resting on the bulb. I was just playing around with it then pushing on the bulb to see if it was seated properly. I managed to break it! I am an real idiot at times!!!

(Glen - I have sent you an email)


----------



## Glen C (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

I know what you mean about the bulb length, I have just been packing the 9V for you and packed it in a LF tube because of that very issue. It is long.


----------



## KeeperSD (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

Really? Does that mean there is something different about my LA as it sits well back from the end of the reflector?


----------



## Glen C (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

Keeper, just confirmed the older were more forward, newer further back. Harddrive now has a newer coming


----------



## FlashKat (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

Is the Wolf Eyes Raider a 36mm bezel, and the Lumens Factory HO-9 26mm?


Paul_in_Maryland said:


> A wise choice, going for the 36mm bezel, not the 42mm. Now you can explore the Lumens Factory HO-9 (320 bulb lumens, 1.5 amps). Many consider the Raider/HO-9 the sweet spot for everyday-carry (EDC) incandescents.
> 
> Some Wolf Eyes and Pila users rave about the available LED tailcaps. You might want to check them out, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## DM51 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

The LF 36mm LAs won't fit in the WE 6v/9v turbo bezel. They only fit in the WE M90 bezel.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*



FlashKat said:


> Is the Wolf Eyes Raider a 36mm bezel, and the Lumens Factory HO-9 26mm?


All 36mm and 42mm tactical Wolf Eyes bezels are shown here. The 36mm is the narrow one, designed for 26mm (D26) reflectors. The 42mm is the wider one, designed to take 36mm Wolf Eyes reflectors. With some effort, you can also fit a 36mm (but deeper) RICO Alpha 9 lamp assembly (which, it was recently revealed, is made by Lumens Factory). That's what I use in my 4x123A Rattlesnake because it's floodier than the offerings branded as Wolf Eyes and Lumens Factory.

Not shown (because it's not replaceable) is the 45mm integrated bezel/head used in the larger, heavier lights. It's designed to take 36mm Wolf Eyes reflectors but is sufficiently wide and deep to hold a 36.5mm Lumen Factory reflector. This bezel/head has generous cooling fins that help keep the body from becoming a hot potato when using high-output lamps like the EO-9L and EO-13.


----------



## KEW (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

I too, went to the Wolf Eyes for a duty light about 8 months ago. There are now several street cops that carry the 9V Wolf Eyes light. No other light that size does what this light does for the money. With 24 years of experience carrying a light this is a light you can bet you life on. Mike Seward at Pacific Tactical is great to deal and is indeed one of the good guys. Great product, great service, this light is going to be a big hit for those that use incan lights.


----------



## FlashKat (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*

Thanks for the new insight for me. I just started getting more curious about incandescent lights, so the information I am learning from you guys is very helpful. 


Paul_in_Maryland said:


> All 36mm and 42mm tactical Wolf Eyes bezels are shown here. The 36mm is the narrow one, designed for 26mm (D26) reflectors. The 42mm is the wider one, designed to take 36mm Wolf Eyes reflectors. With some effort, you can also fit a 36mm (but deeper) RICO Alpha 9 lamp assembly (which, it was recently revealed, is made by Lumens Factory). That's what I use in my 4x123A Rattlesnake because it's floodier than the offerings branded as Wolf Eyes and Lumens Factory.
> 
> Not shown (because it's not replaceable) is the 45mm integrated bezel/head used in the larger, heavier lights. It's designed to take 36mm Wolf Eyes reflectors but is sufficiently wide and deep to hold a 36.5mm Lumen Factory reflector. This bezel/head has generous cooling fins that help keep the body from becoming a hot potato when using high-output lamps like the EO-9L and EO-13.


----------



## KeeperSD (Mar 12, 2007)

Well i have well and truly been bitten. I purchased another WE, a sniper this time from Glen C the other day and it has arrived, along with a EO9 LA. I have added some more pics to show the difference between the two. I am not sure about the 10 minute warning on the LA as i am not sure i could live with that, but it is definately bright. 

I haven't had a chance to really use it as yet as i am not really one to hunt shadows in the backyard, besides the neighbours get a little suspicious when i do that. But i am more than impressed already by each of the lights

These pics are the same as the first page, same distance etc. 

WE Raider - WE 9V







Lumen Factory EO9









PS sorry about the quality of shots and for the dog in the left side of the frame. Couldn't get her away from her bone. I know they are not as good as some beam shots on here but i always like ones that show outside references as they are real life type pics.


----------



## harddrive (Mar 12, 2007)

Great shots. Obviously the WE lamp doesn't have the overall output of the EO9, but what about the throw vs flood properties of each lamp? Do you think the WE lamp is more floody? I have one on the way fro Glen C and am hoping it will have more flood than the Lumens factory lamps.

Thanks


----------



## KeeperSD (Mar 12, 2007)

I think so, like i said i haven't had a chance to take it out in the real world as yet, the distance in those pics is only 20 metres so its a little hard to tell. I liked the WE since the moment i got it, was a great cross between flood and throw. 

The EO9 definately seems to have a little more throw, seems the hot spot is a lot brighter (obviously) but also in a tighter hotspot than the WE.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 12, 2007)

If you are using this LA with 2 x RCR123s, you will overheat and damage the batteries. The EO-9 pulls 2.2A, which is ~2.5C. I suggest you use the HO-9 which pulls 1.5A (2C) and is still very bright (320 instead of 380 bulb lumens).


----------



## harddrive (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks. Can't wait for mine to arrive. So good to have a great dealer in Australia, rather than waiting for things to arrive from the USA. 

:goodjob: To GLEN C!


----------



## harddrive (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he is using the Raider with 2 x 18500. Perfectly safe for the EO9.


----------



## KeeperSD (Mar 12, 2007)

DM51 negative on that

it is being used with 2 x AW 18500's. Not to sure how much i will run it anyway as i said i quite like the WE LA for spill/throw combination, but its always nice to have the extra lumens there if i want to play

And i agree Harddrive its great to have a dealer in Australia. It took three days delivery instead of three weeks and with no concern if it would arrive or not.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 12, 2007)

OK, sorry, I was looking at line 1 of your post #26 where you mentioned a Sniper, which is a 2 x 123 size light. 

Yes, the EO-9 is very good in the Raider with 18500s - I use that combo myself.


----------



## KeeperSD (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry DM51 i can see how that could have been confusing as the post was written rather badly. 

The Sniper is running a HO-4 with a AW 18650.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 12, 2007)

There is an EO-4 now too, which you might want to look at for the Sniper/18650. 190 bulb lumens, 2.35A. Or as I mentioned in post #21, the HO-9 with 2 x RCR123s.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> All 36mm and 42mm tactical Wolf Eyes bezels are shown here. The 36mm is the narrow one, designed for 26mm (D26) reflectors. The 42mm is the wider one, designed to take 36mm Wolf Eyes reflectors. With some effort, you can also fit a 36mm (but deeper) RICO Alpha 9 lamp assembly (which, it was recently revealed, is made by Lumens Factory). That's what I use in my 4x123A Rattlesnake because it's floodier than the offerings branded as Wolf Eyes and Lumens Factory.
> 
> Not shown (because it's not replaceable) is the 45mm integrated bezel/head used in the larger, heavier lights. It's designed to take 36mm Wolf Eyes reflectors but is sufficiently wide and deep to hold a 36.5mm Lumen Factory reflector. This bezel/head has generous cooling fins that help keep the body from becoming a hot potato when using high-output lamps like the EO-9L and EO-13.


 And the 9M Cobra comes with which reflector?


----------



## NoFair (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Raider - New Duty Light*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> And the 9M Cobra comes with which reflector?



It comes with the normal WE D36 reflector, probably an older version since this isn't a new light.
The 9M Cobra works well with the D36 LAs from Lumens Factory. I gave one away as a gift before Lumens Factory started selling bulbs here.... sigh...


----------

